# || ◄الـــراديـــو والاسـتـقـبــال الاذاعـــــي►||



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
​*الراديو والاستقبال الاذاعي​*​​​​*

المقاومة تحد من قوة التيار ،،،،، الجهد المتردد له موجات ،،،،، الصمام الثنائي ، يسري به التيار باتجاه واحد فقط ،،،،، المكثف يخزن الجهد(الطاقة) ،،،،، الملف يولد مغنطة طاقية ،،،،، والمحول يحول الجهد إلى الأعلى والى أسفل ،،،،، التقويم يحول الجهد المتردد إلى جهد مستمر،،،،، الترانزيستور - مفتاح أو مكبر،،،، طيف الترددات (درس 11) يشرح تحديد استعمال الترددات للموجات الكهرمغنطيسة ،،،،، يطبق الاتصال عن بـُعد بالإذاعة والاستقبال ،،،، ويمزج في الطرف الإذاعي مع الإشارة (موجات صوتية أو ضوئية) إشارة أخرى حاملة ،،،، وتذاع الإشارة (المركبة) عبر الهوائي كموجات كهرمغنطيسة ،،،،، وتعبر المسافات الطويلة بسرعة الضوء للطرف المستقبل(هذا الدرس) ،،،، فـَتـُـلـتقـط بهوائي المستقبل وتفـُـكك لتعود إلى موجات صوتية أو ضوئية لتصل الأذن أو العين ،،،،،،،،، تتغير السعة في التعديل السعوي(AM) (الموجات : الطويلة ، المتوسطة والقصيرة) ويتغير التردد في التعديل الترددي(FM)،،،،، "المستقبل البسيط" بخمسة مكونات،،،،، من الهوائي إلى الكشف مباشرة ،،،،، أهم الإختلافات بينه وبين المستقبل المركب (Superheterodyn) هو المذبذب في الجهاز ،،،،،








المستقبل الإذاعي المركب

يستعمل مبدأ "المستقبل المركب" (Superheterodyn) عامة في جميع أجهزة الإستقبال الأذاعي . ومقارنة بالمستقبل البسيط ، فيضاف(أو يركب) "لتردد الدخل" هنا ترددا (عاليا) آخر ليشكلا سويا(في "مرحلة المزج") "التردد المتوسط"(البيني) ، ويولد هذا التردد الآخر من مذبذب (أسيلاتور) في جهاز الإستقبال ، وتكون قيمة التذبذب فيه للموجات القصيرة ، والمتوسطة ، والطويلة 460 كيلوهرتز تقريبا ، ويكون دائما في أعلى تردد المدخل .

وبعد عملية المزج يتم تكبير جهد الإشارة البينية في "مكبر التردد المتوسط" ثم تـُـدخل الإشارة لعملية التقوم المعروفة في "مرحلة الكشف" .

إنتقاء نطاق التردد

هناك أسلوبان لإلتقاط تردد الإذاعات ، الأول هو "الإلتقاط المغناطيسي" ، والثاني "الإلتقاط الكثائفي" . وفي "الإلتقاط المغناطيسي" يمر التيار في الملف الأولي (1) الذي يشكل مع الهوائي "دارة ذبذبة" ، ويـنشأ عن ذلك مجال مغنطيسي في الملف الثنائي (2) ، أما "الإلتقاط الكثائفي" فيمر التيار من خلال مكثف (1 C) وتشكل كثافة الهوائي وبعض "كثافات الفصل والتوصيل" الموازية كدائرة رنين لا يؤثر سلبيا على تجاوب رنين(Resonance) التردد . و يستعمل اسلوب "الإلتقاط الكثائفي" غالبا لأجزة الراديو للسيارات . 



جملة لتحديد الفهم والتفاهم اللغوي ، يعتبر مصطلح "التـنقية" (selection) عام ورئيسي يلحقه المصطلحان "الإلتقاط" (Coupling) و"التوليف" (Tunning) . والمعنى : 

التـنقية : إنتقاء نطاق التردد بشكل عام ، ويصلح هذا المصطلح أيضا للتننقية الترددات للإذاعة ، كما يصلح للتنقية اليدوية والتلقائية لإذاعة محددة أو البحث عن إذاعة معينة ، كما يتضمن في معناه "الإلتقاط" 

و"التوليف" . أما "الإلتقاط" : فهو الإلتقاط الكهربائي لللإشارة أو لتردد الموجة . 

و"التوليف": تنقية تردد أو نطاق معـيّـن ، أو الضبط الكهربائي أواليدوي أو التلقائي عن إذاعة أو تردد معـيّـن أو عن إذاعات معـيّـنة . 



تخطيط الدوائر وتحليلها

طرق العمل (الإستقبال الإذاعي) 

أرجومن القراء الكرام التمعن جيدا في الرسمات والمتابعة الشرح الوظيفي لها ، وذلك لهدف تعلم قراءة المخططات الكهربائية من خلال وصف وظائف المراحل والمكونات والعناصر. شكرا 







التوليف

للتوليف عدة أساليب ، فهناك "توليف إلكتروني" بالصمام الثنائي الكثائفي وهناك "توليف كثائفي" بالمعيـّـرالكثائفي أي مكثف متغيـّـر، ولو كان المكثف ثابت والملف هو الذي يتغير فيكون ذلك "توليف مغنطيسي"، كما أن تحويل أو تغيير نطاقات التردد بصمامات ثنائية وسريعة التعشيق يعتبر يعتبر توليف أيضا (أنظر الرسم "مراحل الدخل في المتقبل المركب") ، وأبسط الطرق في "التوليف القياسي" (analog) هو التوليف -"بالمُعـَـيـّـر الكثائفي" (أنظر رسم التوليف بالمُعـَـيـّـر الكثائفي والإلكتروني) ،( المكثف المتغـير (الدوار دون حد) ويتكوّن من عضو ثابت واخر دوار عند دورا نه تتغير الطبقات المتقابلة والمشحونة فتتغير السعة . وفي الغالب يستعمل المكثف الدوار لتنقية الإذاعات في أجهزة الراديو كما يستعل في القياسات الكهربائية) .( "المُعـَـيـّـر"، ضابط أو مضبط دوار لسعة الكثافة . "المُعـَـيـّـر" - الإشتقاق من الجامد أُجيز للضرورة في لغة العلوم).



وفي التوليف كثائفي بالمعيـّـر يستعمل مكثفان من نفس النوع ويكونا مرتبطان آليا بعضهم البعض ، الأول في مرحلة الدخل والثاني في المذبذب (أنظر رسم التوليف بالمُعـَـيـّـر الكثائفي والإلكتروني للموجة المتوسطة فقط)، ويمكن تعييرهما بالمكثفات التوالي والتوازي .






أما "توليف إلكتروني" (بالصمام الثنائي الكثائفي) فيتم تشغيل الصمام الكثائفي بالتوصيل الخلـفي(عكسي) ، وتقل قيمة الكثافة به كلما زادت قيمة الجهد ( وتكون الكثافة في حالة فولت واحد pF360 وتكون الكثافة في حالة 30 فولتpF 15 . وفي رسم"التوليف إلكتروني" تم إستعمال دائرة متكاملة تحتوي على ثلاثة صمامات من نوع BB 413 ( يظهر في الرسم صمامان أما الثالث فيكون في دائرة المذبذب) . وسلبيات الصمام الثنائي الكثائفي هي أنه ذو حساسية كبيرة في نطاقات التردد العالي وذلك من تغيرات الجهد والحرارة ، حيث تتغير قيمة الكثافة وبالتالي التردد المولف ، وتكون العواقب تحريف وتمشويه الإذاعة المسموعة ، لذلك تستعمل في نطاق الموجة فوق القصيرة (FM) دائرة تصحيح تسمة التحكم الأوتوماتيكي للتردد (AFC-Automatic Frequency Control) . وسنعود لذك لاحقا إنشاء الله.



وتـُـلتقط إشارة المدخل هنا "إلتقاط كثائفي" بالهوائي لتدخل "مرحلة أختيار نطاقات التردد" ، وتمر في الدائرة (المختارة) وحسب ما يكون وضع "مفتاح إختيار النطاق"( Mode ، الموجة القصيرة ، المتوسطة أو الطويلة) ، ثم تدخل إلى أول "مكبر لتردد العالي" .



وتشكل الملفات 2 و3 و4 "مرحلة تنقية نطاقات التردد" ، وكما هو معروف أن الصمام الثنائي يشكل مقاومة ضعيفة عند التشغيل الأمامي ومقاومة قوية عند التشغيل العكسي ، ولذلك يستعمل هنا ثنائيين( BA 244) كمفتاح لتغيير أو لتحويل النطاق . أما جهد التشغيل(المستمر) الذي يحتاجة "مفتاح إختيار النطاق" فهو 17 فولت .

وفي الوضع رقم 1 ل - "مفتاح إختيار النطاق" : يشكل الثنائيان بوضعهما المعاكس مقاومة عالية جدا (قطبيا بانسبة لجهد التشغيل) وبذلك يكونا حاجزين للتيار ، و تشكل الملفات 2 و 3 و4 بذلك دائرة توالي ، ويكوّن هذا نطاق الموجة الطويلة . 



وفي الوضع رقم 2 فيكون الصمام ص 1 في حالة توصيل ، فيكون الجانب الأسفل لملف الموجة القصيرة (مف 2) موصل للماس (للأرض) ، فيتكون بذلك نطاق الموجة القصيرة .



أما في الوضع رقم 3 يكون الملف 4 في حالة قصـر ويشكل الملفان 2 و 3 دائرة توالي . وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون لملف الموجة القصيرة (2) أي مفعول لإن حاثـيتها المغنطيسي ضعيف ، ويتكون بذلك نطاق الموجة المتوسطة. 


​

​​​*


----------



## angel2009 (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح الرائع


----------



## moonvip (2 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## عماد الكبير (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكى اختى الكريمة وجزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكي شكرا علي المعلومات والشرح الجميل


----------

